

Pass(1): Password managment done Unix-style using gpg and ordinary directories - zx2c4
http://passwordstore.org/

======
xxxmadraxxx
This looks really interesting. I've used 1Password in the past and LastPass at
present and both have serious flaws. I would love an open-source alternative.
I'm a bit confused though. From reading the article it seems I'd have to
switch back and forth between the command line and my browser [possibly with
the exception of Firefox?], copying and pasting info, to use this. How is that
any less hassle than keeping all my passwords in some generic password
protected document and copy/pasting from that?

